# Sub Availible Northern NJ



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Looking for sub work in Northern NJ. I located in Morris County. Have a 04 Dodge Ram 2500 with 8ft Western Pro-Plus and all other snow equipment (snowblower, etc....) PM or call me. Thank you.


----------



## Elite Services (Nov 19, 2006)

Would you work in MIddlesex County?


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

I sent you a PM


----------

